# [email protected] River



## Hard Head Hitter (Feb 5, 2007)

Fished sunday april 15 2007 at the james river fishing pier 9:45am-5:30pm in the rain and wind caught 62 big croakers using only 1/2 pack of squid not many people were out there maybe 15 due to the rain. I planed to stay till 11pm the pier closing time but the wind became to much. Only got 3 double headers out of 62. this was a Good Day and i got one hell of a upper body workout fishing


----------



## arthurinak (May 22, 2006)

*Thanks for report....*

Glad to hear you and the others who braved Ol' Mother Nature were rewarded with some fish. Tight Lines! :fishing:


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*james river*

how do i get to james river from college park md


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

95 south to 64 east. Take the Mercury Blvd James River Bridge exit. Park will be on your right.


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

*short cutt*



supercast said:


> how do i get to james river from college park md


take 95s to 17s cut the ride by an hour


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

the young king said:


> take 95s to 17s cut the ride by an hour


Not sure about that one slim... you'll have to contest w/ the lights on 17 coming thru Newport News.. best bet is to run MBlvd 258W down - plus if you need to get some eats it's the best drive...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yahoo driving direction has it for 2.5 hours from the mixing bowl...


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> Not sure about that one slim... you'll have to contest w/ the lights on 17 coming thru Newport News.. best bet is to run MBlvd 258W down - plus if you need to get some eats it's the best drive...


just tryin to be helpful silm


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*[email protected] River*

I'm from Maryland do I need a fishing license
to fish the James River.


----------



## FlickNanders (Oct 9, 2006)

Inhale, you do not need a fishing license to fish from the James River Fishing Pier by the James River Bridge, as it is a private pier. Everywhere else though, you will need a license.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

if it is the bay, your MD tidal license will work. double check to make sure.

My VA license works for tidal MD waters.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Huntsman said:


> Not sure about that one slim... you'll have to contest w/ the lights on 17 coming thru Newport News.. best bet is to run MBlvd 258W down - plus if you need to get some eats it's the best drive...



Simple fix jump on to 64 East when 17 goes under it and off at the second exit (mercury). Oh if you are hungry Stop at Pops besides Grafton Fishing Supply is right there (best bait in the area).


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

on the right top corner of this page, there's a "*COASTAL EXPLORER*", click on that and go down the list until you find James River Bridge Pier, put in your Zip code and wala...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*James River Needs A License*



SeaSalt said:


> if it is the bay, your MD tidal license will work. double check to make sure.
> 
> My VA license works for tidal MD waters.


UNLESS YOU ARE ON A PRIVATE PIER AS STATED EARLIER. THE KEY AS NOT BEING PART OF THE BAY WAS THAT RIVER PART


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> UNLESS YOU ARE ON A PRIVATE PIER AS STATED EARLIER. THE KEY AS NOT BEING PART OF THE BAY WAS THAT RIVER PART


It says Bay and it's tributes. To me all the Rivers that feed into the Bay qualify. Last time we were on the York River, the Bay license was all needed.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep, unless its fresh water or the ocean th MD license works.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Brackish water has always been 
a tricky topic. Where does fresh
end and where does brackish begin.
Hard to draw a line sometimes.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

:fishing: :fishing: Thanks for the info. I will be fishing their next week. Also is there limited amount of Croakers
you can keep.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

lnhale said:


> :fishing: :fishing: Thanks for the info. I will be fishing their next week. Also is there limited amount of Croakers
> you can keep.


Feeling lucky are ya? VA does not 
have a limit on Crokah's. That is why
all the NC boys come and load up 
when the run is good.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

Talapia there is no such thing is luck when I fish.
Talapia you must feel lucky when you fish.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

lnhale said:


> Talapia there is no such thing is luck when I fish.
> Talapia you must feel lucky when you fish.


I feel lucky for every day that I can 
get out and fish and for every fish
that I catch. I am a total hack.
You must like saying my name, I 
don't think anyone has used it as
much as you in one post.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

It's a blessing to fish and get out and be thankful
for every fish I catch, to other's it
might be luck.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

lnhale said:


> It's a blessing to fish and get out and be thankful
> for every fish I catch, to other's it
> might be luck.


wow inhale, whats your guide rates to catch croakers?


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

Free just watch and learn.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Talapia said:


> I feel lucky for every day that I can
> get out and fish and for every fish
> that I catch. I am a total hack.
> You must like saying my name, I
> ...


Talapia it's amazing how blessed Talapia is when he's able to get out and fish. Talapia knows the best spots and how to catch the most fish... I wish I were in Talapia's shoes. Man, Talapia your the Shiggity... LOL....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Am I being stalked?  


Say my name, say my name
When no one is around you, say baby I love you
If you ain't runnin' game
Say my name, say my name
You actin' kinda shady, you ain't callin' me baby
Why the sudden change? 

Say my name, say my name
If no one is around you, say baby I love you
If you ain't runnin' game
Say my name, say my name
You actin' kinda shady, ain't callin' me baby
Better say my name 

[Beyonce:]
Remember the other day
I would call, you would say
"Baby, how's your day?"
But today, it ain't the same
Every other word is "Uh huh", "Yeah, okay"
Could it be that you are at the crib with another lady If you took it there
First of all, let me say
I am not the one to sit around and be played
So prove yourself to me
I'm the girl that you claim
Why don't you say the things that you said to me yesterday 

[2] - I know you say that I am assuming things
Somethings going down, that's the way it seems
Shouldn't be no reason why you're acting strange
If nobody's holding you back from me
Cause I know how you usually do
Where you're saying everything to me times two
Why can't you just tell the truth
If somebody's there, just tell me who

[Repeat 1]

[Beyonce:]
What is up with this
Tell the truth, who you wit'
How would you like it if I came over with my clique
Don't try and change it now
See you've gotta bounce
When two seconds ago, said you just got in the house
It's hard to believe that you are at home by yourself
When I just heard the voice, heard the voice of someone else
Just this question why do you feel you have to lie?
Gettin caught up in your game
When you can not say my name 

[Repeat 2]
[Repeat 1]

[Rodney Jenkins]
Where my ladies at
(Yea yea yea yea yea yea)
Can you say that, come on
(Yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea)
All the girls say
(Yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea yea)
What? I can't hear you
(Yea yea yea yea)
All my ladies say
(Yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea yea)
All the girls say
(Yea yea yea yea, yea yea yea yea)
Break it down
(Oh woo, oh)
What what what
D.C., take it to the bridge Come on


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Talapia said:


> Am I being stalked?
> 
> 
> Say my name, say my name
> ...


----------

